

Android leaderboard: The 10 best smartphones - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/android-leaderboard-the-10-best-smartphones/39082

======
nanairo
I am surprised about the number one: it seems to be the best from a purely
checklist point of view. Yes, it has the most features but it has horrible
battery, or that's what all reviews say. I would have chosen something else
for the top spot.

~~~
fondue
I would have chose the Galaxy S as the top; faster and feature compatible with
the Nexus and longer batter life than the Evo. I own one (personal bias I
guess).

